# semi gloss not covering



## Thanatos (Mar 6, 2011)

yellow is the worse color for coverage i would suggest getting a good primer with a half tint of the yellow color and also wash down yr walls with some **** and span to kill the sheen ( make sure you let wall dry before repainting)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Hopefully, she is NOT painting the walls with semi


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Some versions of yellow (even from top paint stores) take 3-4 coats to cover properly. I love Sherwin-Williams paints, but their yellows and reds are the worst covering paint ever made. I have had better luck with Valspar's reds and yellows. I once painted a yellow wall with SEVEN coats to get proper coverage. Prepare for battle........


----------



## 604-PAINTER (Mar 2, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I love Sherwin-Williams paints, but their yellows and reds are the worst covering paint ever made. I have had better luck with Valspar's reds and yellows. I once painted a yellow wall with SEVEN coats to get proper coverage. Prepare for battle........


15 yrs ago i painted a big white wall in a condo 9 coats of red. 3 cts a day times 3. this was latex eggshell. a couple of months later Sherwin Williams came out with deep based reds and yellows so that the same job i speak of could be done in 2 coats. I didn't believe it til i saw it....shaving 7 coats off....nice!

Sherwin williams btw, was the first company to come out with deep based latex eggshell to turn a 6-9 coater into 2.

www.vancouvesbestpainters.com


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

By the sounds of it you should have asked, or better yet, the paint store you purchased you paint from should have warned you,,,,,,1 - Remove any gloss as preparation with borax, TSP and dry or prime.

2 - Yellow is a difficult color and should have been primed with a tinted primer regardless of who's paint you were using.

Now that you have started you have (2) choices, let dry what you have painted, go back to the paint store, especially where you bought the paint and have them mix up a tinted primer, to get you closer to your final color and then finish with your yellow paint.

Or just keep putting coat on coat untily you get a good finish.

Mark


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree, yellow is the worst.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

More to the point...

What tint-base was this color in?

Is it a light, or real vivid/deep color?

>>> Note: Because S/G's are a smoother resin-build, and pigments ground finer, they can seem "sheerer" than an equivalent Flat, which is a much coarser resin/pigment-grind.

ACE has had Red & Yellow pretinted bases for many years now.
You'll STILL need a tinted primer under them however.
ONLY THEN will you hit some real vivid colors in 2 coats!

Yellows are much like Reds...in that the colorant itself doesn't have much hiding-power/opacity. It's an artificially created color, like the Reds & Magentas. 
>>> Artificial = Sheer.

If 604 had been made aware of priming GRAY under that "Red", AND assuming not pushing the color too thin...He would've been done in TWO coats. I don't let people out of the store without Gray primer, or at least inquire if they've got some!!

Faron


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

604-PAINTER said:


> 15 yrs ago i painted a big white wall in a condo 9 coats of red. 3 cts a day times 3. this was latex eggshell. a couple of months later Sherwin Williams came out with deep based reds and yellows so that the same job i speak of could be done in 2 coats. I didn't believe it til i saw it....shaving 7 coats off....nice!
> 
> Sherwin williams btw, was the first company to come out with deep based latex eggshell to turn a 6-9 coater into 2.
> 
> www.vancouvesbestpainters.com


I have seen the difference in thier true red bases as well. Now we don't even prime with gray since it's rare to even need a 3rd coat.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If your painting over semi-gloss you should first lightly hand sand the walls, this will knock some of the gloss down and give the new paint something to bite to, after sanding wash them down with tsp or similar. If your using Sherwin Williams and have no repairs you should be able to just apply 2 coats of your greene paint and be ok. If you where painting the greene over the yellow then I would first prime with a grey tinted primer, other wise the lighter color will actually bleed thrue the darker color and that's when you would run into applying more than two coats of paint.


----------

